# Dr. Phil Show, Dec. 14 Warren Retrievers



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Were Pet Owners Scammed Out Of Thousands Of Dollars By A Service Dog Company?
WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 14

Quote: Melinda, Jovana and Michelle say they thought it was a dream come true when they found a company called SDWR or Service Dogs By Warren Retrievers, that claimed to train Labrador Retrievers to detect glucose levels in children and adults 

Dan Warren has been in and out of the news for years. Complaints have been made against him and his dogs for years. People have paid and never received a dog. Some dogs are aggressive and have bitten their handlers of which some were children.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Madison service-dog company featured on Dr. Phil

Quote: “They lied. They take people’s money and don’t give us the training they promised. They’ve hurt a lot of families,” said Ninstant, who started using SDWR in 2012.

Quote: Virginia’s Office of the Attorney General is investigating 36 consumer complaints against Service Dogs by Warren Retrievers, according to state spokesman Michael Kelly.

“This is an extremely unusually large number,” said Kelly. "As part of our attempts to investigate these consumer complaints, the OAG issued civil investigative demands to the company asking for certain information that would help us determine whether complaints were founded and whether any laws were being broken. To date, the company has failed to fully and completely respond to the commonwealth’s civil investigative demands and has been found in contempt of court for failing to do so.”

Madison service-dog company featured on Dr. Phil | News | dailyprogress.com


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Service dogs for diabetics or just pricey pets?
Article and video
by Joce StermanTuesday, February 10th 2015

WJLA News, Washington, D.C.

Quote: But there are critics. The Virginia Office of the Attorney General has an ongoing investigation with 30 complaints against the company. The 7 On Your Side I-Team asked to review the complaints, but was told they were still active and not public record.

Haymarket resident Michele Hunter is among those who have complained to the AG. She signed an $18,000 contract for one of Warren Retrievers’ diabetic alert dogs. But on our visit to the Hunters’ home, Sugar the dog appeared more interested in playing ball than checking blood sugar. When Hunter’s monitor showed 285, what she considered a significant high, Sugar did not alert and went to sit in the corner with her ball.

Service dogs for diabetics or just pricey pets? | WJLA


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I can't wait to get home from work to see this. Finally a new issue first him to feature.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The jerk was 'to busy" to show up and defend himself..yeah right...Couple people here in CT have his dogs and also had / have big time issues with them after paying a bundle..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dr. Phil clearly made his opinion of the owner known. I still believe it is up to clients to do better research. A 14 week old puppy cannot do all the tasks claimed in the contract. It just isn't feasible. Lily Grace nailed it. Founder Of National Institute For Diabetic Alert Dogs Weighs In On Service Dogs Controversy | Dr. Phil


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Youtube Video of the Dr. Phil Show
12-14-2016

If you missed the show it is now on Youtube.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I just watched the show. This lady sat there and said that the dog chewed up a remote control while the daughter was at school. So the mom called the school to find out if the daughter's blood sugar is ok. They test her and it is fine. 20 minutes later it drops. The mother says "the dog saved my daughter's life!!"

Recap: dog is at home, diabetic daughter away at school. Dog chews up remote. Mother says aha, the dog must be alerting! School checks daughter's sugar and its fine.

That was the success story. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, I caught that, too. Wondered why no one pointed out that unless the dog is psychic, it's not alerting to the child away from it at school.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Not to mention a trained alert is not chewing up not dog related stuff


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Not to mention a trained alert is not chewing up not dog related stuff


Oh, no, that's the dog's trained 'remote alert'. He's very literal.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

To boot....that same woman had the audacity to say I don't understand why we keep focusing on the negative and that we should talk more about HER daughters success with their retriever...HUH? Can you say Narcissist. 
25,000$ for a dog that chews up a remote...sigh
I wonder if she hadn't been granted the dog and actually had to pay for it, if she would have felt the same way


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

catchandler said:


> oh, no, that's the dog's trained 'remote alert'. He's very literal.


lol


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Were these supposed to be registered labs? If so, they looked to be very poorly bred. The doctor's dog looked truer to type, but a lot of the others seemed more of a mix of golden and lab? Or am I crazy.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is my take on it. She got a poorly behaved dog/ still a teething puppy. Every time it does something like chewing anything, acting hyper, ect ect, this superstitious woman says "it must be an alert! Check your sugar" consequently daughter is checking sugar twice as much as before...no more hospitalizations. That is my explanation.

And yes, I think this woman is seeing the emporer's new clothes after her 25k "grant"


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Galathiel said:


> Were these supposed to be registered labs? If so, they looked to be very poorly bred. The doctor's dog looked truer to type, but a lot of the others seemed more of a mix of golden and lab? Or am I crazy.


Well did you see the part about how first they were being bred on a farm in ke tucky....then they came from north dakota....then the demand for dkgs was so high they started using some other "breeder", but no one is allowed tl see where the dogs actually come from. They probably came from craigslist lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Well did you see the part about how first they were being bred on a farm in ke tucky....then they came from north dakota....then the demand for dkgs was so high they started using some other "breeder", but no one is allowed tl see where the dogs actually come from. They probably came from craigslist lol.


There was mention that they came from puppy mills. No breeding for SD's as goals, but pumping out puppies to meet the demand for SD's.


----------

